# Xander de Buisonjé (pronunciation)



## LoveVanPersie

How do you pronounce "Xander de Buisonjé"?


----------



## Peterdg

ks*a*ndər də bwisony*é
*
The vowels in bold receive the emphasis.


----------



## Red Arrow

[*'ksɑn*.dər.də.bwi.zɔn.*'jei*]
or [*'ksɑn*.dər.də.bwi.zɔ.*'ɲei*]


----------



## LoveVanPersie

Thanks for both your help!


----------



## LoveVanPersie

Red Arrow said:


> [*'ksɑn*.dər.də.bwi.zɔn.*'jei*]
> or [*'ksɑn*.dər.də.bwi.zɔ.*'ɲei*]


Is it /bwi-/ instead of /bʋi/ as Wikipedia says? Or both are OK?


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow said:


> [*'ksɑn*.dər.də.bwi.zɔn.*'jei*]
> or [*'ksɑn*.dər.də.bwi.zɔ.*'ɲei*]


Dat ziet er professioneler uit dan mijn uitleg.


----------



## Red Arrow

LoveVanPersie said:


> Is it /bwi-/ instead of /bʋi/ as Wikipedia says? Or both are OK?


Hmm... Not sure. I think both are okay, but Dutch words never start with /bʋ/, only /ʋ dʋ tʋ kʋ/.

Many Flemish speakers (like Eno2 and I) tend to say w with both lips touching each other, like in French and English. We also say é like in French.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

Red Arrow said:


> Hmm... Not sure. I think both are okay, but Dutch words never start with /bʋ/, only /ʋ dʋ tʋ kʋ/.
> 
> Many Flemish speakers (like Eno2 and I) tend to say w with both lips touching each other, like in French and English. We also say é like in French.


Do you pronounce "w" as [w] or [β̞]?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Red Arrow said:


> [*'ksɑn*.dər.də.bwi.zɔn.*'jei*]
> or [*'ksɑn*.dər.də.bwi.zɔ.*'ɲei*]


Waarom die i-klank aan het eind?


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik heb meerdere bronnen gecheckt en ze spreken allemaal /e:/ uit als de tweeklank [ei]. (Of is het [eɪ]?)
Ik zette het erbij voor de duidelijkheid. Je zou kunnen denken dat Nederlanders é uitspreken als [e:], maar blijkbaar niet als het om de achternaam van een Nederlander gaat.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

De naam _Buisonjé_ rijmt bij iedere spreker van het Nederlands op _dictee_, _comité_ en _tomatenpuree_. De lange e-klank wordt in variërende mate gediftongeerd in verschillende delen van het taalgebied, maar dat wordt in fonetisch schrift in de regel niet aangegeven, juist omdat het facultatief is en varieert. Soms zie je dat er een superscript j aan wordt toegevoegd [eːʲ] als die diftongering relevant is en daarop de aandacht moet worden gevestigd. Maar [ei] is ongebruikelijk en wekt bovendien de verkeerde indruk dat je de lange e in die naam sterk _moet_ diftongeren, zelfs als je die klank in andere woorden slechts licht of helemaal niet diftongeert. Wie de e-klank in bijvoorbeeld _puree_ niet diftongeert, hoeft dat bij de e in die eigennaam ook niet te doen.


----------

